# What do you/ did you do to earn a crust.



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I am 64 and before retiring I ran a Construction Company. I did o levels, A levels and then a biology degree. I got fed up with biochemistry, microscopes, and hated the maths involved so when I left Uny I became a bricklaying apprentice. This may sound strange but I had already earnt holiday money as a brickies labourer and enjoyed the outdoor work, but decided bricklaying beat labouring. After my apprenticeship I worked on the books for a building firm, then went self employed, and eventually went into partnership in a Construction Company.

I retired five years ago but helped run an repro antiques/ garden furniture/ lighting shop a few days a week until the business was sold last year.

Now I read a lot, lounge a lot, have days out and generally Mrs RWP and I enjoy retirement. Mrs RWP worked in a museum, and was a nurse before that.

How do you earn a crust or spend your retirement :thumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I spent most of my working life, from 1972 to 2009, working for the NHS, 34 years in nursing (2 years in Learning Difficulties & 32 in Psychiatry including 3 years training). I have been retired & taking things easy for the last 6 1/2 years







:biggrin:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

I did go to collage twice but neither time worked out. First was a HNC is business but I had no money plus I hate the lecure/notetaking as fast as possible way of learning. Second time was plumbing NVQ`s but could not get an apprenticeship so left. I`m not making excuses but getting work ( even part time ) is very hard where I live and the collage/uni is very long distance. It combines to make life very hard. Put it this way there was a job going at my local B&Q and 400 applied. Half of them were young, very fit and smart.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I spent most of my working life, from 1972 to 2009, working for the NHS, 34 years in nursing (2 years in Learning Difficulties & 32 in Psychiatry including 3 years training) I`ve been retired for the last 6 1/2 years :biggrin:


 The psychiatry experience must help on here Mach :yes:



xellos99 said:


> I did go to collage twice but neither time worked out. First was a HNC is business but I had no money plus I hate the lecure/notetaking as fast as possible way of learning. Second time was plumbing NVQ`s but could not get an apprenticeship so left. I`m not making excuses but getting work ( even part time ) is very hard where I live and the collage/uni is very long distance. It combines to make life very hard. Put it this way there was a job going at my local B&Q and 400 applied. Half of them were young, very fit and smart.


 A good way into a trade is by starting as a labourer or " mate" Xellos. If plumbing interest you find a plumber looking for a hand, I worked with a plumber doing the structural side of new build, he was always short of a pair of hands. Apprenticeships, no matter your age, are easier to come by if you have a little experience.

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

RWP said:


> The psychiatry experience must help on here Mach :yes:


 Well, I do sometimes think administering a few im Chlorapromazine injections wouldn`t go amiss









:laugh:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Left school and went straight into a Youth Training Scheme as a chain man for a land survey company and went to college on a night after work to do civil engineering . Worked my way up in the company to a surveyor/Engineer and spent a lot of times on Gas pipelines. Then moved to a company that makes the Cat and Geny ( pipe/cable location equipment) abd went out to Malaysia and Hong kong for 5 years worked my way up to project manager then woke up one day and thought I am sick of this job so came home to UK in 1999 and worked as a taxi driver ( much less a stress free job ) until Oct 2014 when I took early retirement as I call it on medical grounds.

Enjoyed last year doing more or less nothing but I am getting to the bored stage so need to find something to do, might look into adult education courses


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> Left school and went straight into a Youth Training Scheme as a chain man for a land survey company and went to college on a night after work to do civil engineering . Worked my way up in the company to a surveyor/Engineer and spent a lot of times on Gas pipelines. Then moved to a company that makes the Cat and Geny ( pipe/cable location equipment) abd went out to Malaysia and Hong kong for 5 years worked my way up to project manager then woke up one day and thought I am sick of this job so came home to UK in 1999 and worked as a taxi driver ( much less a stress free job ) until Oct 2014 when I took early retirement as I call it on medical grounds.
> 
> Enjoyed last year doing more or less nothing but I am getting to the bored stage so need to find something to do, might look into adult education courses


 Envy you the travel John....an interesting career :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have also done christmas work in Royal mail sorting office , delivery van driver and did a few years as a dj in a night club .

The travel abroad was good but I was young and stupid and didnt appreciate it I never went out exploring as I would do now I just explored the pubs


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> I have also done christmas work in Royal mail sorting office , delivery van driver and did a few years as a dj in a night club .
> 
> The travel abroad was good but I was young and stupid and didnt appreciate it I never went out exploring as I would do now I just explored the pubs


 There are a lot of places I navigate my way round using pubs I have frequented John. Manchester, Birmingham, Coventry, London and Exeter are some :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Fish monger and butcher followed by becoming a chef. Now I'm studying business management and psychology with the intention of doing sod all with the degree, buying land somewhere sunny, and importantly, as far away from the UK as I can, and spending my days fishing  I can probably make good money through the degree, but I'd rather work with my hands. Being a fish monger was and is my favourite job.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I try to instil the fundamentals of Latin into the heads of my young charges, with side helpings of French and Spanish. I used to coach rugby, hockey and cricket but my contribution to the co-curricular world these days is theatre tech.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

I retired early at 62 having spent most of my working life in the glass bottle manufacturing industry.

I moved around a fair bit within the industry - designing bottles, moulding equipment to make the bottles, furnace brickwork and steelwork, site engineer on furnace rebuilds, and also spent some time developing software to automate some of the design process.

I didn't get bored!

Lived in Scotland and America for a short while at our British factories and American head office.

Wound down to retirement designing in 3D - example screenshot below


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jsud2002 said:


> Enjoyed last year doing more or less nothing but I am getting to the bored stage so need to find something to do, might look into adult education courses


 I can honestly say I have never seriously been bored since retiring, especially since coming home to Scotland artytime:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

AVO said:


> I try to instil the fundamentals of Latin into the heads of my young charges, with side helpings of French and Spanish. I used to coach rugby, hockey and cricket but my contribution to the co-curricular world these days is theatre tech.


 I remember Amo Amas Amat Amamus Amunt :laugh:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Started as an office junior when I first left school at 16, hated that so only lasted a month, then started looking for something else. Ended up doing an apprenticeship in horticulture, and then an RHS level 2 certificate, been in it ever since and I'm 35 this year. Always worked for other people up until 4 years ago (this year) when I started up my own gardening business, best thing I've ever done! Had to take a year out in 2000 after a serious motorbike accident in which I broke both my legs and severed the main artery in my right leg (along with breaking my femur and knee in the left leg and every bone in the right)

So all in all not a massive variety within my working life, but I enjoy it :laugh:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Tried college, got bored so dropped out and learnt to play the drums instead whilst working in a supermarket. Got bored of that so put a suit on and headed to the big smoke to take the first job anyone would offer me. Became a data entry clerk for a large IT services company. Progressed into something between a business analyst and management accountant. Got bored and left 6 years later.

Joined a group of companies owned by one of the UK's largest Property Investor / developers 12 years ago. Started off as business analyst in their property management company. Designed a raft of web based line of business applications for them and then became head of operations for the IT / IS functions of the Property Management and Software Development companies within the group. I'm almost bored now so on the lookout...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

After an impressive false start as a mechanic (apprenticeship at BMW's head office and then onto Williams to build their BTCC Renault Luguna's before people, especially me, realised I wasn't any good at it), I built my first company selling used car spares. This was pre google, and my internet search did make a difference. Sold the business, bought some property, and then sold MG Rovers for 5 years. Stress free (ish) compared to having your own business.

Not wanting to be a car salesman all my life I switched to Education sales, working for publishers and resource providers. This has taken me all over the World and after ten years I am still enjoying it. Not had to fill out a job application in 9 years, so all is well. Still have the properties and the plan is to build birthyearwatches.com to fill my early retirement in about 7 years, once the mortgage is paid. Semi retired and mortgage free at 50 is the aim, though I am not sure it will pan out like that as I enjoy my day job at the moment.

I don't like having nothing to do, fortunately.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Whilst at school I ran the Veg department at the local Tescos :thumbsup: . Took an apprenticeship as an Electrical Draughtsman, but that bored more so switched to Avionics Engineer. Got my Licence's but Lakers went under so for a while I drove a taxi, then fixed street lights. Aviation picked up again and contracted with BCal. Left them to be a Fight Engineer for an American cargo operator. They went bust whilst I was in Maryland so stayed there and sold cars, then Insurance. Computers started to take off so took a job building those and got my Microsoft certification. Started my own PC business which I still do to this day.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Law degree, qualified as a barrister, sideways move to MSc then PhD in psychology, worked in primary research in psychiatry (Hello Mach!), ran a department in a mental health NHS trust, worked as an methodology developer/ analyst then policy wonk at the healthcare regulator, ran a department (health-related) at a university, now work as an improvement consultant for an NHS-based consultancy business. Currently working on a project for NHS England to redesign one of the GP contracts.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

For me nothing major just a plain old vehicle mechanic at a main dealer so nothing out the ordinary and I still have at least 25 years till I retire :swoon:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> I retired early at 62 having spent most of my working life in the glass bottle manufacturing industry.
> 
> I moved around a fair bit within the industry - designing bottles, moulding equipment to make the bottles, furnace brickwork and steelwork, site engineer on furnace rebuilds, and also spent some time developing software to automate some of the design process.
> 
> ...


 So that's what is inside a fleshlight


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

apm101 said:


> Law degree, qualified as a barrister, sideways move to MSc then PhD in psychology, worked in primary research in psychiatry (Hello Mach!), ran a department in a mental health NHS trust, worked as an methodology developer/ analyst then policy wonk at the healthcare regulator, ran a department (health-related) at a university, now work as an improvement consultant for an NHS-based consultancy business. Currently working on a project for NHS England to redesign one of the GP contracts.


 Wow, in other words a very clever bloke :book:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

RWP said:


> I remember Amo Amas Amat Amamus Amunt :laugh:


 No you don't!

Four out of six, that boy! :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Bellum! Or one of its variants.


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

19 years erecting (steady boys!) mostly agricultural buildings (for animals/machinery/crops) And in the last few years did some pretty big jobs considering it was a family business with just 3 of us! This had been going for many years and my Grandad was a general forman for Atcost and Tyler (Prefab buildings)

Money was not there so I pretty much got out of the van one day and did not go back, Was just a nod to my uncle and off I went. As much as we argued we both knew the score and no words needed.

Luckily I had been building a bit of an ebay business and I put 100% effort into it and have done ok. Getting slow though so need to look at other things to sell


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just copied and pasted the bit below from a similar thread started back in 2012...

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/84830-what-does-everyone-do-for-a-livingor-not-do-for-that-matter/&do=embed

Well, the regular members here know I work in landscaping and gardening, but I've never really expanded on that so here goes. For many years I was a chippy in the building trade. When I hit 44, I decided to retrain, and find a job doing what I always hankered after, namely horticulture. Around this time, I answered an add in the local paper for a maintenance man/gardener to a local building developer, who has a small estate. I applied for this job (I was working for a remedial company dealing with wet/dry rot at the time) and got it on the understanding that I would be allowed to attend the RHS courses run at the Berkshire College of Agriculture. I studied there for 4 years on a day release basis and ended up being fully qualified in all aspects of garden maintenance and construction, garden design and of course, plant propagation and husbandry. I'm very lucky in that I can combine both present and former jobs. Mostly, I am based on the estate caring for, and maintaining the gardens and grounds, which run to about 8 acres...2 acres of formal lawns and gardens, and 6 acres of paddocks...this is just about manageable on my own with all the machinery I have at my disposal...I do get to play with some awesome machines...diggers (small Tekeuchi, and larger Yanmar versions)...tractors (from little 17HP Ford diesel garden tractors to full blown Ford, or New Holland as they are now known farm tractors with a variety of wicked attachments such as front loading shovel, post hole auger, paddock topper, snow plough etc. We also have a couple of JCB loadalls which we use for moving pallets of materials around. Occasionally, I will be asked to do some maintenance on the house, or knock up a bookcase or similar, sometimes, I will go to a site the company is working on to do a bit of second fix carpentry. It all helps to keep the hand in! This is my most favourite job to date...I've been here for 18 years now. The estate is only five minutes from home...I work in the countryside with all of nature around me...many of you will have seen pics from the estate...mainly in the 'Bug Thread' in the photography forum and most recently in the 'View from the Office Window' thread in this forum. I love this job and wouldn't change for the world.

....and still there now! :thumbsup:

EDIT: I have since posted a lot more of what goes on at work in the 'Mowing the Grass' thread......


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I Like mach am a retired old git :laugh:

I left school at 16 with 7 GCE's and got an apprenticeship as an electrician, passed all my city & Guilds and joined Land Rover and stayed for 37 years before I took early retirement at 57.

At that time they were looking for voluntary redundancies and I applied and at first was turned down as I had just completed a course in robotics, but after teaching a brilliant young lad about the robotics, 4 months later they let me go.

These days I do as I please, the wife and I have a holiday home in Somerset and take several holidays to warmer climes in the winter.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Did my apprenticeship as a Motorbike mechanic, then worked on Car Ferries as a mechanic. Back on dry land I drove a taxi and now I manage my mates Taxi firm fixing his company taxis, managing the money and the paperwork (a talent I didnt know I had until 7 years ago) and generally keeping things running. I even unblocked the ladies bog yesterday and hoovered the office, I am mr multitasker.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

\I left school as soon as I possibly could as I hated it and fell into the loving bosom of Her Majesty's Royal Navy. At the tender age of 16 I was thrust into a harsh disciplined environment where even sneezing at an inopportune moment could garner severe punishment. Similar to the Royal Navy School programme showing on channel 4 presently, however back in those days, the discipline was far harsher, and we didn't have sniggering females rummaging through young men's underwear (imagine if those roles were reversed - the uproar!). Neither did we have looming great fitness test failing GI's showing off for the cameras.

I spent a couple of years on ships and detested it, for various reasons really, so I moved to Faslane and a year later joined the Submarine service and enjoyed a further 25 years in the service.

During my time in the service I achieved several qualifications, C&Gs and btec HND in electronics and electronic engineering, I also completed a MCSE in MS windows 2000 and qualified in the 16th edition wiring regs, At this point I was still in an instructor role in the RN and running my own company effecting PC and network solutions as well as domestic electrics, to say I was busy would be an epic understatement. I was however, gearing up to leave the Navy and have established a business. However, I soon started bombing out the IT side of life as I got sick to death of companies refusing to pay thier bills on time, the domestic electrics were going really well.

About a month before leaving the service I was invited to interview for a job as a simulator engineer, well, I have never done an interview before so I thought I would give it a go - nowt to lose.. and I was offered the job!

So here I am 10 years later still running one of the navy's full motion submarine simulators and absolutely loving it!

I have more hobbies than I can count, so I am looking forward to retirement - hopefully before I am 60 and never having a bored moment.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I spent most of my working life, from 1972 to 2009, working for the NHS, 34 years in nursing (2 years in Learning Difficulties & 32 in Psychiatry including 3 years training). I have been retired & taking things easy for the last 6 1/2 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I forgot to mention that I used hold regular Teaching Sessions on whichever was the current version of The Mental Health Act (I`d read them from cover to cover until I understood them) There were times when I had to remind even more Senior Nurses & Doctors that there were things they could not do under the Act


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, here's my entry from the other thread from 2013, I'm a little more secure now talking about what I did the further I move away from the R day (retirement).

I've since rented out my house and relocated to Thailand where I'll stay as long as my health holds out. Thinking of buying over here with the other half as well, which is a bit scary and bad timing, as the pound has plunged, so that can wait! I don't miss working at all, especially with many of the nasties I had to deal with.

Really interesting thread with some fascinating and varied careers!

Mine's a little more humdrum. A year after not being encouraged to stay on at school (by my House Master) for my A's and spending that time as a trainee surveyor, but not really fancying it, I joined the Civil Service, just until I got myself sorted - not. Like many others in the same boat, I spent the rest of career firstly in the Civil Service and then after 17 years, switched to Local Government. But my work was mainly in a more interesting field than the average civil service job and I rose through the ranks having quite a lot of fun - and hard work - along the way.

That all changed 3 years ago now, when a new Head of Service decided he could do my job (he didn't last I'm pleased to say) and I lost my jobs in the cuts, but managed to get redeployed and clung on until I could request redundancy (next wave of cuts) once I had passed my 55th. This was agreed and I took early retirement. I've now spent 8-months chilling out and haven't yet got the itch to do something else.


----------



## WatchingCrazy (Jan 2, 2016)

I Was the coroner's undertaker for Hackney and Dagenham in east London for around 15 years. I moved away from London and I now buy and sell gold jewellery through eBay


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

School/Sith Form until I was 18, ('96) then took a couple of years out from education whilst I decided what to do with my (immediate) future. Worked in kitchens, as a waiter, in a butchers and as a hard landscaper for a local gardener (best job I've ever had!). Then returned to education and studied for a degree in Politics and International Relations at Plymouth. Scraped through that and then was elected as Students' Union President for two years.

Moved to Leeds to work at the Uni ('04), where I stayed for a couple of years before moving to London to do a similar job at UAL ('06). After changing to work at Goldsmiths I became very bored/disillusioned and in a volte-face joined the police in 2009 and finally bought somewhere and set down some roots in East London. Married the 710 in 2012 after living over the brush for too long. After five years as a uniformed PC on division, I then joined a specialist plain clothes department and had a lot of fun razzing around in fast cars for a couple of years doing some of the stuff that formulaic fly-on-the-wall police shows love to film.

Now working in CID as a detective, which is hard work but satisfying - for now. The 710 and I welcomed our first child, Elsbeth, into the world in November. I'll probably be a copper for the forseeable future, but there's a massive part of me that wants to run away to Devon, live on a small holding and make ale, chutneys and bespoke sash-windows for a living.


----------

